# Wasn't expecting that!



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel did not have a good night last night. We had pizza and wings for dinner. Somehow she managed to reach a chicken bone in the trash can. I have no idea how but she did. She ran in the living room and started chowing down. I ran in there and as I reached for it, Angel turned vicious on me! She mad this horrible loud growl, bared her teeth and had NO intention of letting me take that bone away. I had no intention of letting her keep it because I know chicken bones can be dangerous. So, throwing caution to the wind, I pryed her jaws open as she snarled loudly at me and I pulled out the bone. Meanwhile, she was snapping viciously at my hand!!!! :shock: 

I have NEVER seen her like that!! Clearly she really wanted that bone but that wasn't going to happen. So, she got scolded and I put her in the pen for a bit as I took out the trash. I went back and she was laying in her bed with tears in her eyes. I asked her if she was ready to behave now and she just looked up at me. I picked her up and we went to sit down. She looked so sad. She licked my face and hands (mostly because they smelled of chicken) and then went on her merry way. She was unhappy for awhile but eventually snapped out of it.

When it was bedtime, she made her apology. That is kind of like or bonding time so when I turned out the light and lay down, she crawled on top of me and licked my face raw. LOL You could tell she felt so bad. I assurred her that mommy loves her and that she is still mama's baby girl and that everything is ok. Mama's not mad. She seemed to settle down and relax. That's my baby. 

I really have no clue what came over her other than pure desperation to have that bone. She has never done that before with anything!! I guess she just lost her head for a minute. After we made up, I gave her a little piece of her cookie. To test her, I reached for it while she was eating and there was no aggression at all so I have no idea what happened. But SHEESH!! Wasn't prepared for that behavior from her! LOL


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

im glad angel is ok 

ive had some scary times with bones that tyke has found when out walking :shock: hes the same loud growls when i went to take them away :roll: he was not letting go! i had to say he was BAD then he droped it ...and then started to sanp at me  tyke also got upset..buy lying down and covering his eyes with his paws *bless* 

he also does this with hes chews he has...but with any other food hes ok :roll: 

star x


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks star. I guess it is just some wild desperation for that bone. Not something I want to test again in the near future either. LOL But yeah, all seems to be back to normal now. Whew!!!



> tyke also got upset..buy lying down and covering his eyes with his paws


aww... bless his little heart.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Dogs can get like that sometimes...it's scary, especially when it is so out of character of them! It sounds like you handled the situation really good. And I'm glad the two of you made up.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It is scary when a pet acts out but you handled the situation correctly (IMO ) and didn't let her have the upper hand...having said that I know exactly how hard it is to discipline them..! I frequently fall down in that area ! 

This a pic of Bella with a chicken bone she was determined to keep...also scrounged from the garbage LOL


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL that pic is hilarious!!

If Cooper got a chicken bone out of the trash, he'd have a lot of explaining to do.

1. How did you get in the trash when it's 10 times taller than you are?
2. How did you get out of the trash?
3. (OmaKitty's question) Why were you in MY kitchen when you know you're not allowed in there?????!!!!!!!!!!

Thank goodness he is smart enough to know he doesn't need to be making OmaKitty mad. :shock:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I am glad you got it away from her... 
I scared Gadget one day while he was eating and he growled at me.... bbut then i reached down and took his bowl and he didn't even flinch.... It was funny because he just stood there and looked at me like "Mommy why did you take my bowl?" he has never shown any other aggression before or after that one time.. 

How ever he does have a bad attitude when it comes to picking him up when he doesn't want you to... like when want to go into the house when he doesn't want to... I just reach down pick him up and if he growls I tell him that I won.. because I have him doing what I want him to do.. then he lokes at me like "OK mommy I give.. I will stop growling"


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Crazy puppy! I bet she will know better for next time.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What is it about chicken bones!! Mine turn into "crazed monsters" when they get a hold of one! :evil: It is scary,because I know chicken bones are not good at all! To many tiny splinters to get stuck in their throats.

That picture of Bella is priceless.....pure evil! :wink:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone. OMG the picture of Bella is so funny! That's the same face Angel had. LOL That "don't even THINK about taking this!" look.  

Wow... I guess it is a pretty common trait between dogs and chicken bones! I guess they are priceless treasures to them. Unfortunately not safe ones. 

Thanks for the support in the way I handled it. I was worrying that I didn't handle it very well. I hate the thought of punishing her but that was just way out of line and wasn't about to let her think it was ok to do that.

Hopefully that will never happen again. I know I will be much more careful making sure those bones are WELL out of her reach next time. :shock:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Aww im glad it turned out ok in the end , Tyson has done that to me a couple of times and it really worried me but he soon knows that he shouldnt behave that way and says sorry to me


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I have no idea why dogs seem to crave chicken bones so much, but it seems most of them do. I've haven't had this issue come up with Jazzy yet, but it happened a couple of times with Tia, my chi who went to the bridge last year.

I think it's more a reflex type of thing with them. I know after Tia would growl and snap at me, she would almost immediately back off and look confused, like - "did I just growl and snap at my mommy?". :lol: Then I would have no problem taking the bone and she would be all over me with kisses. 

I do agree though, we shouldn't let them think it is acceptable behavior, and you handled it just fine.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you both. I really appreciate the support. I agree... I don't think she did it to be mean but just kind of "lost her head". I don't think she would ever truly act vicious on purpose. She is such a sweet and loving little girl.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Questions for Cooper..answered for Bella LOL


1. How did you get in the trash when it's 10 times taller than you are?

With Bella...she climbed up the laundry cart and got into the garbage bag that is on a holder.

2. How did you get out of the trash?

Good question LOL The bag was still on the holder !!! 

But I am sure Cooper...man about town...would never eat out of the garbage !


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You handled it perfectly. I have to believe it was just a reflex action on her part... she would never hurt her mommy. It probably surprised her even more than it did you. :shock: 

Last weekend Lily found a chicken bone in the park (people picnic in this particular area all the time), then she found some unidentifiable meat-like substance on a broken skewer. Needless to say, she didn't get to keep any of her treasures that day. Thank goodness she just let me grab them out of her mouth so I didn't have to fight her for them. :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg that must be so creepy !!! 

my boys never growled or snapped at me for taking things .....but one time i wanted to replace paris while she was sleeping and she tought i was cosmo and snapped ......she was in shock after she saw it was me ,licking me from top to bottom.....needless to say i was in shock too !!

it's so weird they can be so vicious to eachother ...but i can do everything with them :? 

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm going to brag on my boy for the millionth time. Beware.

When Cooper finds something that he shouldn't have, all I do is say "drop it" and he does. I love him for that.

Also, if we're out somewhere and he's sniffing around the ground, licking things, I say "Cooper, do we eat poop (I actually use another four letter word starting with an "S" and ending with a "HIT") we find on the ground?" and he looks at me and shakes his head no. He doesn't lick anything else. I do get lots of strange looks from people that overhear that conversation. :shock: But I'm used to getting strange looks from people.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I'm going to brag on my boy for the millionth time. Beware.
> 
> When Cooper finds something that he shouldn't have, all I do is say "drop it" and he does. I love him for that.
> 
> Also, if we're out somewhere and he's sniffing around the ground, licking things, I say "Cooper, do we eat poop (I actually use another four letter word starting with an "S" and ending with a "HIT") we find on the ground?" and he looks at me and shakes his head no. He doesn't lick anything else. I do get lots of strange looks from people that overhear that conversation. :shock: But I'm used to getting strange looks from people.


You should brag even more than you do.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

cooper is too good to be true !!! i'm starting to believe he has batteries up his **se  :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL I do brag about him a lot more to my friends than I do to y'all. But I see the looks on their faces - even the ones that love Cooper more than anything - and I try to spare you guys from going through what they do. LOL


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

cooper is tha king  

kisses nat

ps do you give private lessons?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> cooper is tha king
> 
> kisses nat
> 
> ps do you give private lessons?


LOL I could, I guess. I could make $$ so I could get another chi!!! :shock: 
I absolutely hate to read and I read about 20-25 books on dog training, dog behavior, dog everything before I even started looking for a dog. Then, he went to 4 different training classes after I got him.... I feel like a freakin' expert. Truth is, I just got lucky and adopted a dog that really enjoys learning and pleasing people. I didn't really need to do all that reading after all. :lol: :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

when i had my pit bull freeze he challenged me ONE TIME for a "treasure" he found. it was a piece of wood with a nail in it. i walked over and said "out" and he put his head right over it and looked at me and i said "out with it!" and he growled. well i had to remind him who was alpha:

what you are about to read may sound harsh and "cruel" but trust me some trainers do a lot worse.....

i knelt down next to him grabbed the scruff of his neck and lifted his head off the wood meanwhile he was growling like a mad man (which he had never done before!) his body was so tense and it took everything i had to hold him down i tossed the wood over to my at the time boyfriend who was scared that i was going to get ripped to shreds lol and i held freeze's head to the floor (while almost on top of him) and made him lie in a submissive position. he never stopped growling and showing teeth but i never let up on him (mind you he was 100 pounds of solid muscle) he calmed down after 10 minutes. and never ever challenged me after that. i reinforced that i was dominant and that was that. i could always take a bone, food anything away from him or put him on his back and do nails or whatever with no problem but he felt he was finally big enough and bad enough to challenge mommy and that was not happening. he was around 2 years old and that's teenage years so i figured he would challenge me eventually.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What is the story with those darn chicken bones. Ones of the things we most don't want them to have is exactly what they want :roll:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Chiwi's mom, I do that every time Cooper and I are playing on the floor, only he doesn't do anything to call for it. I just make sure that we start off with me taking him down in a playful manner and I hold him there for a few seconds and let him up. Besides it working with a dog that's being aggressive like your pit was, I think it's a fabulous way to reinforce dominance without being "mean" to Cooper.

By the way, I'm pretty darn impressed you were able to get a pit to the ground. Good job! :thumbleft:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Cooper is such a good boy!!! Angel will drop _some_ things if I tell her to but not consistently. I really want to get her into an obedience class if I can. 

Wow, that is impressive in how you handled Freeze!! I don't think it sounded harsh or cruel at all. It didn't hurt him and it definitely got the point across!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> LOL I do brag about him a lot more to my friends than I do to y'all. But I see the looks on their faces - even the ones that love Cooper more than anything - and I try to spare you guys from going through what they do. LOL



I'm telling you people to LOOK AT THOSE EYES! Those are not the eyes of a regular dog! That is one intelligent dude, there! :toothy4: There alot of thought process going on in that little brown head! (Maybe Cooper is actually a little space alien of higher intelligence! :toothy7: )


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Chiwi's mom, I do that every time Cooper and I are playing on the floor, only he doesn't do anything to call for it. I just make sure that we start off with me taking him down in a playful manner and I hold him there for a few seconds and let him up. Besides it working with a dog that's being aggressive like your pit was, I think it's a fabulous way to reinforce dominance without being "mean" to Cooper.
> 
> By the way, I'm pretty darn impressed you were able to get a pit to the ground. Good job! :thumbleft:


from day one that i brought him home i would put him on his back all the time. while playing, after playing out of the blue. i would always hold his bones while he chewed them and mixed his food around with my hand while he was trying to eat. he never acted agressivly until that day he wanted his wood with nails in it. 

i think freeze prepared me for a future in working with dogs cause now i'm the first one someone calls when there is a large animal that needs to be taken down...


----------

